# Un museo de tecnologías varias



## DOSMETROS (Feb 1, 2011)

Les dejo una página para que se entretengan un ratoooooooooooon

Un museo tecnológico !

http://www.douglas-self.com/MUSEUM/museum.htm

Saludos !


----------

